# Mapping clavier pc (au secours)



## Akawan (12 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'acquérir un mac mini et j'ai un clavier Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600 compatible mac. 
J'ai fini par piger qu'il fallait installer les drivers microsoft pour le mapping, cependant il subsiste quelques problèmes :

- je suis belge donc azerty belge, mais je ne peut choisir que "microsft - français" dans les préférences.
- je n'arrive tjs pas a remplacer ctrl par command pour continuer à avoir mes repères de copier-coller



J'avoue  que pour l'instant je déchante un peu à la découverte d'OSX... Dur dur  de s'adapter, pourtant je viens du monde linux (kde). J'ai quelques  questions fonctionnelles à poser mais j'imagine que c'est mieux de  séparer les postes.

Merci,

A.


----------



## PA5CAL (12 Avril 2012)

Bonjour

Il existe un utilitaire gratuit nommé Ukelele (à télécharger par ici) qui permet à tout un chacun de reconfigurer le mapping de son clavier comme il l'entend. Il procède par la création de fichiers de mapping particuliers qui peuvent ensuite sélectionnés dans le système. On peut partir d'un mapping existant si on le souhaite.

Tu pourrais ainsi créer facilement la configuration azerty belge propre à ton clavier Microsoft.

Note toutefois que les claviers non-Apple ne présentent pas forcément toutes les fonctions prévues sur les Macs (comme la touche d'éjection notamment).


----------



## Akawan (12 Avril 2012)

Merci merci merci!
Je regarde ça en rentrant du boulot.

Je dois quand même conserver les drivers fourni par microsoft en plus ou pas?


----------



## PA5CAL (12 Avril 2012)

Je me suis toujours passé de logiciels supplémentaires (hormis les fichiers créés par Ukelele) pour faire fonctionner des claviers de PC standards.

Toutefois, ton driver permet peut-être d'exploiter certaines touches spéciales de ce clavier depuis ton Mac (réglage du volume, touches multimédia, etc.). Je ne saurais dire. Mais si tel est le cas, il faudrait garder ce driver installé pour profiter des fonctions associées, puisque la re-configuration que j'ai indiquée n'intervient qu'au niveau du traitement des touches «normales».


----------



## Akawan (12 Avril 2012)

J'ai téléchargé ukelele mais je n'arrive toujours pas à faire que quand je presse ctrl il pense que c'est command 
C'est pénible... Ma souris est super saccadée, mon clavier fonctionne mal et je comprend rien à la philosophie du système.

Par exemple si je suis dans une fenetre finder et que je veux aller à un dossier bien précis genre "Bibliothèque", faut que j'aille dans le menu au dessus, cliquer sur 'Aller à", taper l'url sans autocompletion, et quand j'ai réussi seulement j'ai le résultat dans ma fenetre finder de base?

Dites moi qu'il y a un truc plus simple :'(

Je suis désespérée, ça fait trois jours que j'essaie de mapper un clavier :'(


----------



## edd72 (12 Avril 2012)

Je ne suis pas sûr qu'utiliser un clavier de PC soit idéal. Quant à inverser CTRL et CMD euh...
Bref.

Pour le Finder, je ne comprend pas trop ton problème. Tu doubles clique sur le répertoire dans lequel tu veux te rendre, non?


----------



## PA5CAL (12 Avril 2012)

Akawan a dit:


> je n'arrive toujours pas à faire que quand je presse ctrl il pense que c'est command


Les touches de modification (Maj, Ctrl, Alt, ...) sont des touches spéciales et ne sont donc pas traitées par le mapping logiciel du clavier.

Comme je l'ai indiqué, utiliser sur Mac un clavier prévu pour fonctionner sur PC impose quelques restrictions. Avec un véritable clavier Apple, on n'a pas ces soucis, et on profite pleinement des avantage de l'interface d'Apple (et en ce qui me concerne, c'est justement le seul matériel Apple dans lequel j'ai consenti d'investir lorsque j'ai acheté mon Mac Mini).

Je ne sais pas trop comment se comporte ton clavier Microsoft, mais normalement, sur un clavier de PC standard on peut parfaitement accéder aux touches Alt, Ctrl et Cmd requises par le Mac, même si elles ne sont pas là où on les attend. Il faut seulement les repérer, puis s'y faire.

Note que les touches de modification (Maj, Ctrl, Alt, AltGr, MS) situées à droite et à gauche de la barre d'espace sont indépendantes, et par conséquent susceptibles de présenter des comportements différentes.

A une époque, sur le forum j'avais expliqué en détail comment utiliser un clavier de PC sur un Mac. Il faudrait faire une recherche pour retrouver cette discussion... 


Akawan a dit:


> C'est pénible... Ma souris est super saccadée, mon clavier fonctionne mal et je comprend rien à la philosophie du système.


Pour la souris, je ne sais pas (ça dépend beaucoup du modèle que tu as choisi et si tu as installé un pilote spécifique ; en ce qui me concerne, sur mes Macs j'ai toujours utilisé de vulgaires souris de PC filaires 2 boutons+molette cliquable, et je n'ai jamais eu aucun problème).

Pour le reste, la philosophie du Mac est très différente de celle de Windows et de ses clones linuxiens. Et c'est ce qui fait une grande partie de son intérêt. Si tu veux t'y faire rapidement, il faut que tu oublies ce que tu sais déjà. Le Mac est beaucoup plus intuitif, et chercher à garder des habitudes (souvent contre-nature) après avoir switché s'avère plutôt contre-productif. (Pour ma part, ça m'a pris environ une semaine pour bien m'y faire, malgré un petit quart de siècle passé auparavant sur PC).



Akawan a dit:


> si je suis dans une fenetre finder et que je veux aller à un dossier bien précis genre "Bibliothèque", faut que j'aille dans le menu au dessus, cliquer sur 'Aller à", taper l'url sans autocompletion, et quand j'ai réussi seulement j'ai le résultat dans ma fenetre finder de base?


Pas de chance, tu es tombé sur une exception.

En effet, depuis la dernière version de Mac OS X, le dossier "Bibliothèque" est par défaut caché à l'utilisateur, comme le sont d'ailleurs plusieurs autres dossiers système. Ces dossiers sont occultés à dessein, parce que les utilisateurs n'ont normalement pas à mettre le nez dedans. On n'y accède que pour faire des opérations de maintenance qui s'avèrent potentiellement dangereuses pour la stabilité du système si on se trompe.


----------



## Akawan (12 Avril 2012)

Bon, je suis en train de visionner les vidéos présentes sur debutersurmac.com
Du coup je viens de comprendre comment customiser le finder, et j'ai trouvé qu'on pouvait afficher dans "Appareils" le mac mini. A partir de là j'ai accès à toute l'arborescence sans devoir aller taper "/" dans la fenetre "Aller à"

Et une tuile en moins 

Pour ce qui est de mapper ctrl comme étant command, c'est un choix. Je demande juste si c'est possible et si oui, comment.

Mon clavier est un bon clavier, de plus officiellement compatible mac. Je n'ai pas envie d'aller payer 45 pour avoir un clavier alu avec une pomme dessus. Surtout qu'il est très possible que j'ai un linux et un windows installé sur la machine.


J'avoue que depuis que je visionne les vidéos je comprends beaucoup de choses, j'aurai aimé tomber dessus il y a trois jours. Je ne sais pas comment j'ai pu passer à coté d'ailleurs, c'est assez explicite 

Merci pour votre aide,

A.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h05 ----------

Zut j'écrivais le message précédent pendant que tu postais le tiens PA5CAL



PA5CAL a dit:


> Les touches de modification (Maj, Ctrl, Alt, ...) sont des touches spéciales et ne sont donc pas traitées par le mapping logiciel du clavier.



Ok je comprend mieux pourquoi je n'y arrivais pas. Allez, ce n'est pas trop grave, il faut juste que je pense à inverser les touches quand j'appuie dessus


----------



## edd72 (12 Avril 2012)

J'imagine que tu veux mapper CMD sur CTRL pour faire du CTRL-C/CTRL-V (comme sous Windows)

Sous Windows, on quitte un logiciel avec ALT+F4, sous OSX on fait de même avec CMD+Q, tu veux aussi mapper CMD+Q sur ALT+F4?
Ça va devenir compliqué...


----------



## Akawan (12 Avril 2012)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Pour le reste, la philosophie du Mac est très différente de celle de Windows et de ses clones linuxiens.



En fait je retrouve beaucoup de "linux" dans osx, je ne m'y attendais pas. 

J'ai voulu passer à osx parce que je voulais un environnement plus homogène, en cohérence totale avec ma machine. Et je ne voulais pas de la lourdeur de Windows.
Je pense qu'il me faudra un petit temps d'adaptation, le tout est de savoir par où commencer. 

Ces vidéos me parlent :
http://www.debutersurmac.com/jenm4e/Media/dupcaumac1-atv.mov

C'est tip top ce qu'il me fallait

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h20 ----------




edd72 a dit:


> J'imagine que tu veux mapper CMD sur CTRL pour faire du CTRL-C/CTRL-V (comme sous Windows)
> 
> Sous Windows, on quitte un logiciel avec ALT+F4, sous OSX on fait de même avec CMD+Q, tu veux aussi mapper CMD+Q sur ALT+F4?
> Ça va devenir compliqué...




Non le copier-coller me suffisait... 
Je te trouve bien sarcastique.

Je comprends bien que pour un vétéran mac comme toi ça peut être complètement débile, mais c'est une question que je voulais poser, voilà tout. 
Je prends bonne note que ce n'est pas un choix pertinent.


----------



## edd72 (12 Avril 2012)

Ben en fait, je ne suis pas un "vétéran".
Je n'utilise OSX que depuis 2 ans (plus de 10 ans de Windows/Linux -Mandrake, SuSE, Ubuntu- que j'utilise toujours au taf).
Je suis passé par les mêmes étapes que toi (débutersurmac, etc.) et ai pris le parti de m'adapter au système et pas de vouloir que ça fonctionne comme Windows (j'ai abandonné le "couper de fichiers" pour des glisser+CMD...). Et je m'en porte bien 
Bien sûr, ça m'a pris du temps pour que les choses qui e prenaient 2 secondes sous Windows me prennent aussi 2 secondes sous OSX


----------



## Akawan (12 Avril 2012)

Yes, mapping clavier réussi à l'instant!

Petit récap pour ceux que ça interesse :

D'abord, télécharger le logiciel IntelliType Pro pour Mac sur le site de Microsoft.

*Si vous avez un azerty fr *

 Selectionner "Français  Microsoft" dans les préférences clavier.
 C'est tout 

*Si vous êtes belge, sachez que Microsoft nous a un peu oublié... *

Faire exactement la même chose qu'au dessus
    Télécharger le logiciel Ukelele
    Aller dans Bibliothèque > Keyboards Layout > Microsoft Keyboards bundle
    Faire un clic droit et selectionner "Afficher le contenu du paquet"
    Ouvrir le fichier "French - Microsoft.keylayout" avec Ukelele
    S'amuser à mapper les touches
    Redémarrer le mac
    Faire joujou avec son clavier 

Voilà c'est tout :rateau: Tout fonctionne au poil, même la touche play, qui ouvre iTunes


----------



## PA5CAL (13 Avril 2012)

Akawan a dit:


> En fait je retrouve beaucoup de "linux" dans osx, je ne m'y attendais pas.


Mac OS X est construit sur Darwin, c'est-à-dire un *nix de type BSD. Ça permet d'ailleurs de profiter assez facilement sur Mac d'une très large bibliothèque de logiciels développés initialement pour Unix et Linux.

Concernant l'interface graphique, Linux a longtemps grandi dans l'ombre de Windows et en a reproduit les principaux traits. Mais comme Windows, de son côté, a très souvent copié (avec quelques années de retard) ce qui se faisait sur Mac, on trouve tout de même de grosses similitudes entre toutes ces plateformes.


Mais dans le fond il subsiste tout de même de grosses divergences dans les principes de base.

Par exemple, sur Mac il n'y a qu'une seule barre de menus, situé en haut de l'écran, dont le contenu correspond à la fenêtre active.

On ne lance qu'une seule fois une application, laquelle traite plusieurs documents correspondant à autant de fenêtres principales. Ainsi, contrairement à ce qui se passe dans Windows, une application peut être présente et prête à être utilisée sans qu'aucune fenêtre ne soit ouverte.

(Il y a parfois quelques exceptions, mais elles concernent des cas «pathologiques»)

La gestion de la mémoire est également assez différente, puisqu'elle est utilisée au maximum et est libérée quand on en a besoin. Elle est donc souvent pleine, et il ne faut pas s'en inquiéter. Cela permet de rendre le système beaucoup plus réactif. En comparaison, Windows perd du temps à libérer systématiquement la mémoire, sans que ce ne soit forcément utile, et très souvent au plus mauvais moment.

...


----------

